# Cartier Discount?



## jah

Looking at potentially buying a Cartier, but have no AD relationship. Is it possible to get a discount? Anyone here have a dealer they recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## City74

Discounts are possible but not from a boutique. If I were you I’d call around several of the larger ADs like Govberg etc and see what they will do


----------



## IllCommunication

Depends where you are, if you plan on offering repeat business and whether or not you can pay right away, but yes discounts can be had. I got one on a Santos last year.


----------



## kenng012

Discounts can be had at ADs, just gotta show up in something and not be afraid to show some skin.

In all seriousness, consistently purchasing from the same AD and rep may grant you better deals over time.


----------



## anujkapur108

I had a dealer offer me a Tank XL Automatic on black strap for $2900 in Jamaica. I thought that was a stellar deal seeing as I couldn't get a discount with an AD in Houston.


----------



## Watchbreath

Yes.


----------



## heb

The discounts for Cartier from our favorite gray market dealers are so miniscule, we might as well go with an AD, regardless what their discount is.


----------



## hellomms

Can someone pls pm me the Cartier AD you'd recommend?


----------



## Kjian414

Only at ADs but honestly speaking the depreciation on Cartier’s are heavy hitting so if you don’t mind buying a used watch I would 100% recommend you buy preowned. My girlfriend bought a Cartier Tank For about $4000 with taxes and I managed to find one preowned box and papers in good condition for less than $2000. I bought my Calibre de Cartier box and papers for $3500 while MSRP is like $7000+


----------



## acfast94

I wouldn't shy away from any wholesale facebook groups or rolex forums. Santos and Roadster models are pretty popular right now in the trading market so if you want a giid deal. Look for a preowned.


----------



## Johnjm

Pre owned also an option


----------



## jah

Any leads on the new Dumont-Santos?


----------



## Ducatiti

Bought three Cartiers over the weekend from the Boutique in Palo Alto, CA. No discount at all but they threw in two alligator straps for each watch for free. I'll take that


----------



## IllCommunication

Ducatiti said:


> Bought three Cartiers over the weekend from the Boutique in Palo Alto, CA. No discount at all but they threw in two alligator straps for each watch for free. I'll take that


Yeah no discount is rough but on the other hand, thats some nice strap love there.
did you compare to CH Premier?


----------



## Ducatiti

IllCommunication said:


> Yeah no discount is rough but on the other hand, thats some nice strap love there.
> did you compare to CH Premier?


I went to CH Premier but only to look at the Rolex they had. Didn't even know they had Cartier over there lol.


----------



## Manosar

Dreaming of a nice discount on a Santos... Boutiques claim they have no wiggle. ADs have some... but seems like the Cartier pricing is fairly heavily regulated/monitored...


----------



## City74

Ducatiti said:


> Bought three Cartiers over the weekend from the Boutique in Palo Alto, CA. No discount at all but they threw in two alligator straps for each watch for free. I'll take that


Pics or it never happened


----------



## Ducatiti

City74 said:


> Pics or it never happened


----------



## Ducatiti

Took some pictures when I picked up the strap over the weekend...


----------



## Ducatiti

Skeletonized is sick in person!!!! Maybe when I win the lottery


----------



## BundyBear

Ducatiti said:


> Took some pictures when I picked up the strap over the weekend...


Wow! That's a pretty full on collection of Cartier watches


----------



## BigEmpty

jewels; awesome collection


----------



## pj1369

Manosar said:


> Dreaming of a nice discount on a Santos... Boutiques claim they have no wiggle. ADs have some... but seems like the Cartier pricing is fairly heavily regulated/monitored...


Agree. Sometimes you can get 5-10% off, but often easier to negotiate free additional straps or other accessories.


----------



## Familyman310

The skeleton and gold are nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich-96db

I was able to purchase my Tank Solo XL from an AD for $50 less than the Jomashop price.


----------



## jah

Where? LOL


----------

